# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  Тестирование uVS (Universal Virus Sniffer)

## legion107

По моим результатам тестирования эта программа превзошла все мои ожидания. В результате Тестирования в режиме "Безопасная Виртуализация SYSTEM и SOFTWARE..." был мной обезврежен неизвесный "зверь" жаль несбросил скриншот непременно выложил бы. Интересно то что система работала нормально.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## legion107

Вот прилагаю базу сигнатур к uVS если у кого есть свои базы выкладывайте объеденим легче с вирусами бороться будет!

----------


## tar

legion107, а сколько там зловредов?

а База признаков есть?

----------


## legion107

Пока 10 сигнатур. Базы признаков нет. Как-то неприходилось прибегать к их воплощению.

Вот log файл в потверждение.

----------


## legion107

Вот выкладываю один файл "поисковых критериев" добавил туда только одно правило! Будут мысли по этому поводу добавлю ещё.

----------


## legion107

Ссылка на офиц. сайт программы uVS dsrt.dyndns.org/uvs.htm
Если кому нужно.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Доброго времени суток, г-н  *legion107*!
Если Вы хотите предложить публике протестировать какую-либо программу, начните с подробного описания её назначения и функционала, приложите реальные скриншоты работы данной программы. Докажите, что она может приносить пользу. 

Будьте добры, выполните вышеуказанные рекомендации, в противном случае тема будет удалена.

----------


## PavelA

*legion107*, На форуме АМ есть соотв. ветка.
Есть ветка на форуме Eset, где обсуждается применение данной утилиты для лечения.
Создание еще одного дубля не принесет пользы данной программе.

----------


## legion107

> *legion107*, На форуме АМ есть соотв. ветка.
> Есть ветка на форуме Eset, где обсуждается применение данной утилиты для лечения.
> Создание еще одного дубля не принесет пользы данной программе.


Спосибо за сайт где эта тема интересна пойду туда!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Спосибо за сайт где эта тема интересна пойду туда!


Эта тема будет интересна и нам, если Вы сумеете донести информацию как следует.

----------


## legion107

> Эта тема будет интересна и нам, если Вы сумеете донести информацию как следует.


Вышла новая версия этой утилиты (uVS 3.65)! Вчера (18/06/2011г.) проверил её на Windows 7 Unlimite - Подчищает некоторые файлы за такими чистильщиками как WinTools и Glary Utilities. Пункт "Очистить корзину, удалить временные файлы, затем удалить ссылки на отсутствующие" вкладка "Дополнительно" Подробней о нововведениях Автор изложил на Anti-Malware.ru http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/ind...=700&start=700

----------


## legion107

Вот лог-файл проверки ОС Windows 7:  :Cool:

----------

